# The sub title game



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

K this how this is gonna work every so many days im gonna post a random pic of a model or 40k image and you all have to come up with a humorus sub title for it. I will start it off.

Even Space Marines still $hit themselves in the face of the enemy!


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

"between you and me, the emperor says you fucked"


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Constipation: It happens to the best of us.

Midnight


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

"Kni....Knight Al....Knight Alleus Eter...DAMN IT! Stop fighting so hard! I can't read your shield!"


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Good god Matt ward is back.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

"HEY GUYS, GUYS LOOK

l LEARNED HOW TO WRITE SEE??

TOTALLY GONNA PWN SOME CHAOS NOW WITH MY TEXT LOL

BRB CRAYONS"


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

for the emperaaaargh my back, fucking rheumatism...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

"Hold on a minuite lads, got a big 'un here"


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

“See this sword, it’s got lighting on it bitch.”


----------



## shadowzarch (Mar 16, 2010)

"Swords and Sheilds were outdated with the advent of single shot blackpowder rifles, but I'm sure it'll protect me from liquid hot plasma! All you need is faith in the empero...."


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Draaaiiiiiiiigoooooooooooooooo


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

"you can't kill me! I have a Ward save!"


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

Abaddon was pissed by two things. First being that his minions swapped out his armor and he cant seem to move at all. Second, someone had filled the armor with itching powder.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

"If he dies... he dies."

Kudos to anyone who gets it.


----------



## Caratacos (Aug 26, 2008)

Even though Karl-Helmut had implanted the latest version of the cranial public radio and bought the Exclusive long range antenna for his backpack, he still couldn't get a clear signal without holding his sword in a certain position.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Weapon said:


> "If he dies... he dies."
> 
> Kudos to anyone who gets it.


I get it! Rocky IV :victory:.


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Weapon said:


> "If he dies... he dies."
> 
> Kudos to anyone who gets it.


Edit: Ninja'd!






 :victory:



Draigo....King of Bling


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

Crusaders... still going 40k years later


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Drago says......


....... RTFRB !


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Draigo; because you're worth it *points sword*


----------



## broran (Feb 1, 2011)

"they sad come back with your shield or on it. so i welded it to my arm"


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

"why do i have so much shit on my armour?"


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

It's one small step for man, one giant leap for whichever retard though taking a knife to a gun fight would be a good idea.


----------



## Plarz (Jan 25, 2007)

"Oh gosh, the power in my suit just went out. At least I'm in a dramatic pose. Think anyone'll notice I'm not moving?"


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I fight hard for the money... So hard for the money... Something something Baby come onnn, give me lots of honey!

Oh crap, those daemons cut off my arm.


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

DestroyerHive said:


> I fight hard for the money... So hard for the money... Something something Baby come onnn, give me lots of honey!
> 
> Oh crap, those daemons cut off my arm.


a smile on his face and a song in his heart, promote that man


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

^ Lol! You got it :wink:


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

*Holds arms up* Does my butt look big in this Armor?

SGMAlice


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

"Sorry? I can't hear you over the sound of how fucking awesome I am!"


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

"I've been stuck in the warp for a thousand years, and I _Really _have to pee!"


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

"yeah...guys...you really are going to have to take some of this shit off, I can barely lift my arm"


----------



## HatingYou (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm over powered!!


----------



## Ashkore08 (Feb 12, 2011)

I insta-gib daemons!
Problem, Warp? *trollface*


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Well I can see this has gone over well one here so here is today's new entries... Yes Im gonna put two up this time. Just refer to them as No. 1 and No. 2

1.) Who says Khorne can't be sexy!
2.) Legs who needs Legs!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

No2: "Bill knew he shoulda signed up for private healthcare before he went to the hospital with a swollen ankle"

ooo or "Bill had heard that the black market organ buisiness was particularly tough around here, he hadn't believed it untill he woke up in that bath full of ice."


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

1) She's gonna throw her chainsword into you and you going to enjoy it
2)Rollin rollin rollin.......


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

No1: Tough guy hairdressers, we'll take just a little off the top.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

1) Let`s go... _I`m_ on top. :spiteful: 

2) Resources are scarce in the EoT, especially concerning bionics...


----------



## broran (Feb 1, 2011)

no1 "this shit use to be white"
no2 "blood for the bl" hits a pot hole "ow"


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

1. Khorne got lucky when the slaanesh cult was over-subscribed.

2. "When you guys get down off that stair case you're in big fucking trouble!"


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

1) She Slices! She Dices! She makes thousands of julienned guys!

2) I got skulls on my head, skulls on crotch - when I catch you, skulls on my hubcaps!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

1) Skulls for the sex god...or something like that :dunno:
2) Got this baby free off the NHS - you Furies ain't got nothin' on me now :aggressive:


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

1. So...your E-harmony profile says your sign is....Khorne? That's...uh...cool. I'm a Libra.


(Alt 1. Okay, NOW I have 100 problems)


2. Legs for the leg God!!!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

2. I'm gonna get ya... eventually... *creaking sounds*

Midnight


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

1: "Its that time of the month..."


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

2:

They see me rollin
They hatin
Patrolling they tryin to catch me takin skullz for the skullz throne!
takin skullz for the skullz throne!
takin skullz for the skullz throne!
takin skullz for the skullz throne!
takin skullz for the skullz throne!


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

2. now fucking wheel clamp me you bastards


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

1. khorne porn
sloppily presented but it gets you off

2. walking stabilizers... when one foot in front of the other is just to much

1. when she said the river was running red i had the wrong idea


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

2. "WHY ISN'T THIS RHINO WHEELCHAIR ACCESSIBLE??? I demand to see the manager!"


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

1) When sisters of battle come to their senses and join Chaos, _this_ is what happens.

2) This is what my healthcare pays for!!??


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

"Bloody Legion's gone downhill since my day, I can tell you...look at this one over 'ere, fussin' with 'is hair! Call yourself a Berzerker? My axe may be rusty but at least it's sharp, ye big jessie! If I weren't in this bloody chair I'd give ya a good hidin', ye great soft bugger!

Oooh...where's that nurse? I need the bathroom...

Anyway, when I were a lad we 'ad proper Black Crusades!"


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> "Bloody Legion's gone downhill since my day, I can tell you...look at this one over 'ere, fussin' with 'is hair! Call yourself a Berzerker? My axe may be rusty but at least it's sharp, ye big jessie! If I weren't in this bloody chair I'd give ya a good hidin', ye great soft bugger!
> 
> Oooh...where's that nurse? I need the bathroom...
> 
> Anyway, when I were a lad we 'ad proper Black Crusades!"


That was great you guys sure keep this goin strong anyway following this message I will be uttin the next two entries. 

Everyone is more than welcome to comment on old pics as well as new ones. 
These Draigo well we will call him draigo the other two will still be called 1 and 2.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Pics 3 and 4

3.) Hey you cheating asshole it clearly states on a mishap roll of 1 you die!!!

4.) Private I need you to get this Booger out my nose...


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

3. I said let me finish this damn chapter first! What? Kitchen? Make you a what? Screw you!

4. Hey guardsman, look there in the distance. Doesn't that mound of snow kind of look like a Baneblade from here? Hey, wait a second... oh crap!


----------



## Caratacos (Aug 26, 2008)

3: Sister Joanne finally got fed up with all the jokes about her nursing squats due to the look of certain parts of her armour.

4: Don't even think about giving the order to attack before we have had our coffee... Sir.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

3: HEY! Who bombed the damn library on me?!

4: Private? I erm, cannot scratch my arse with these lightning claws. Could you...?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

3 - This is great! Now I can read, and kill stuff at the same time!

4 - Private, you see that Baneblade over there? Good, at least it's not a vision. I was beginning to think I was psyker for the moment there, lads. Erm, Lads...?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

3. "Heat gently to 200 degrees before stirring...ah fuck it, BOLT PISTOL YOUR ASS MUTHAFUCKA!
Or
I'm not going back in that kitchen!
4. Sir...your fly's undone...*executed for incompetence*


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

3. Oh, look, you're Toughness 3!

4. Real Guardsmen advance in *front* of the armour.

Midnight


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

3. Now why couldn't Aveline look like this? 


4. Someone has to break it to them that their Baneblade is only 7ft tall.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

5. a normal after dinner scene

6 sir... why are you wearing a thong?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

"Hah! I knew repugnant wasn't a compliment. Take that!"

or 

"I know there's a lit furnace next to my hair and fur cloak, but I am reading a book! Stop calling me stupid!"










"The men are getting worried about your comic book obsession sgt Harper..."
_
*stern glare*_

"sorry, I mean Sgt Wolverine...."


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

6. "who made lose my place you bastards, take that.............."


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

3)Step one release bolter from holster. Step two release safety, step three take aim, step four fire... you know sister henrietta bolters for dummies is the best birthday present anyone ever gave me.

4) So as you can see sir, by upgrading to the super-heavy version of the Imperial tank company you can kill twice as many heretics, aliens and traitors for only another £20 a month!


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

"Lets see according to this chart I need a 3 to hit and a 4 to wound you."

"Sir Don't you think your over compensating"


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

3) The power of my bolt pistol compels you!

4) Sir, your shoe laces are untied.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

3."Shit, I'm surrounded! I'd better read this book before I die! 'Harry Potter was an odd child, he lived under a staircase at his uncles house...'"

4. "Some may think that placing an Imperial Eagle on their crotch is an insult to the Imperium and all that the God-Emperor stands for. Personally, I think that it is a great honor of the highest esteem to have the enemies of mankind cower at the sight of my manhood. May you be blessed to have your eagle lowered from your helm in the years to come sergeant. Emperor be with you. Dismissed".


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

3. Why shouldnt a giant book count as a second CCW?!

4. Theres no one here sir... I think we invaded the wrong planet.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

4. The regiments snowmen were getting better every day


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

3. "Ahhh at last the Emperor's bible is complete; wait a minute......all persons mentioned are fictional and any resemblance is purely coincidental.........MOTHERF......."


----------



## Radeb86 (Apr 2, 2011)

"Happy Birthday Sgt, how are your new gloves?"

"Good for killing pvt"

"oh sorry sir, couldnt afford real ones, its sprayed cardboard, times are hard since the recession"


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

2. Yes having wheels were a certain impediment to the Blood God's work but hey free breakdown service!


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Entires 5 & 6

5.) Since the recent hype on the GW poster boys the UM have grown such big heads.

6.) The warp can do strange things when one isn't looking...


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

The latest addition to C:SM - wardspawn!
Hey! Where'd everybody...go?


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

5. What's that? you can purge the xenos and save me money on my car insurance? Ohhhhhhhhhh yes


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

5. The Pillsbury Dough Boy thought he'd bagged first prize at this years fancy dress ball...

6. The dog shelter had real trouble finding Fido a new home...


----------



## Salahaldin (Aug 15, 2009)

Aren't these entries 5 and 6? We have Draigo, Khorne lady (entry 1), Khorne wheelie (entry 2), Bible Bitch (entry 3) and Lightning Claw Guardsmen (Entry 4).

5) They told him he wouldn't work out as an Ultramarine, but Charlie Brown was adamant; he desperately wanted to kill that kite eating tree.

6) At first all the Guardsmen laughed at Khorne's union with the Tyranids, because the Bloodgaunt couldn't wield it's sword properly - then they noticed the Khornifex.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Salahaldin said:


> Aren't these entries 5 and 6? We have Draigo, Khorne lady (entry 1), Khorne wheelie (entry 2), Bible Bitch (entry 3) and Lightning Claw Guardsmen (Entry 4).
> 
> 5) They told him he wouldn't work out as an Ultramarine, but Charlie Brown was adamant; he desperately wanted to kill that kite eating tree.
> 
> 6) At first all the Guardsmen laughed at Khorne's union with the Tyranids, because the Bloodgaunt couldn't wield it's sword properly - then they noticed the Khornifex.


sorry i fixed the post and draigo isnt number 1 he is draigo


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

5) Lemmings Paintball just wasn't the same now that the designers had seen the Ultramarines movie.

6) 'Keep your head down and you'll go far my boy' was what Papa Gaunt had said. But he didn't mean going as far as ending up in the eye of terror with your head up a bloodletter's arse!


----------



## ShadowMatt (Sep 9, 2008)

5. *sigh* "Brain the size of a planet and I always get stuck guarding the rhino.."

6. Gene's friends were always telling him "If you keep making that face it will freeze that way."

Great thread - keep it going.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

5)"heres a Picture of Marnes Calgar, when he was just a normal battle brother."

6) "Oy! Dat onez difrent, I'z think it cud be a gooder pet than the stupid squigs. We'z can call himz 'Slashy'."


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

6. even cesar milan couldn't stop fluffy peeing on the couch


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

5. This is what happens when you buy ultramarines gene seed on the black market.

6. The rest of KISS were growing more and more concerned with Gene's fascination in the tyranid cult.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

5) this is what happens to a librarian while he is suffering perils of the warp
6)Alas poor yorik I knew him horatio


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

"And _I_ said this book's overdue when I say so, and I'll bring it back when I damn well want to!"











In a desperate attempt to convince Abaddon that the forces arrayed against him were far greater than they in fact were, the Ultramarines were forced to use inflatable decoys on some worlds in the Black Crusade's path.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

5. "Marine Babies, we make our dreams come true....Marine Babies, we'll do the same for you!"

6. I'm going to go out on a limb and assume this is Tzeentch's fault.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

5) The Smurfs get serious.

6) Step on it! Step on it! Step on it!

Best quotes for this round!


Salahaldin said:


> 5) They told him he wouldn't work out as an Ultramarine, but Charlie Brown was adamant; he desperately wanted to kill that kite eating tree.
> 
> 6) At first all the Guardsmen laughed at Khorne's union with the Tyranids, because the Bloodgaunt couldn't wield it's sword properly - then they noticed the Khornifex.


Want to buy: 1 Khornifex.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

i think i see a new project on the horizon ... khornids


----------



## Radeb86 (Apr 2, 2011)

and all that could be heard over the vox was

"gibble gibble FOR THE gibble BLOOD GOD gibble gibble"


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Heh. There was a discussion of Slaaneshi Tyranids in another recent thread. . . . 

Blood for the Blood Bug? 
Lust for the lust bug? 

Khornids & Love Bugs - watch out Imperium!











Draigo "I think a Khornid flew into my armor!"


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

4)









Urinal duties _again_ Gridwell? I'm starting to get suspicious.


----------



## Salahaldin (Aug 15, 2009)

Khornifex - 800pts.

*WS* 10 *BS* 10 *S* 10 *T* 10 *W* 10 *I* 10 *A* 10 *LD* 10 *SV* 1+

Special Rules:

- Eternal Warrior

- Blood Vomit

Boiling blood spews forth from the gaping maw of the Khornifex. This blood is supplied by whatever it eats (Even un-manned vehicles; it turns the metal into blood.), and boiled with it's own rage. This is a shooting attack with the following profile:

Range Template Strength 10 AP 1 Type Assault 10


- When Traitor Marines Get Mad, They Turn Into Greater Daemons. When Greater Daemons Get Mad, They Turn Into The Khornifex

A Khornifex may enter play by replacing a Daemon Prince, in exactly the same manner as a Daemon Prince replacing a Chaos Space Marine.

- When Hell Freezes Over

Should a Khornifex, for whatever reason, be killed in a game, choose one of the following equally unlikely circumstances to be a house-hold rule:

1) Space Marines and Chaos Space Marines will always side with each other.

2) Dark Eldar, Tyranids, Necrons and Orks may not ever inflict a wound or damage result to a vehicle; their gentle spirits and ethical beliefs don't condone violence.

3) All Eldar and Tau ranged weaponry are replaced with spears and bows, and all close combat weaponry are replaced with clubs, to represent what technologically backwards people they are.

4) If Imperial Guard take a single casualty, they automatically lose; the tactical commanders can't countenance the loss of a single guardsmen, for any reason.

5) All units in a Grey Knights or Witch Hunters army have LD 2 and must re-roll any Leadership tests that result in Insane Courage.


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Salahaldin said:


> Khornifex - 800pts.
> 
> *WS* 10 *BS* 10 *S* 10 *T* 10 *W* 10 *I* 10 *A* 10 *LD* 10 *SV* 1+
> 
> ...


I think thats a bit underpowered, better make that save invulnerable


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

"None shall pass..."


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

5 - No matter how much he tried, the Ultramarine just failed to make it into the cast for the New Smurfs Movie.

6 - Why have Tyranids and Bezerkers when you can have Bezerker Nids?


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

5. I am a vessel of the empero...-wobble wobble- Gaa stop doing that!

6. And I thought the Khaine exchange students were bad!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

5) Brother Gaius was off to see the Apothecary yet again with a bad case of trapped wind.

6) Take two killers into the battle, not me, I use new slay 'n' gribble all in one.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

the fuck you say to me bitch? 










Ad weast I gawt to kweep this thuper wicked tongue (say it with your tongue out like his haha.)


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

The big-headed SM: "damn you TLOS..."

The other thing: "baaaaaaaaaaad conversion."


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Those were some good ones and Now to entries 7 and 8

7 & 8.) Man if space marines really looked like this then mankind would have trully been doomed from the start.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

#8: That'd better be prototype armor....


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

7: Thankfully, the Chapter once known as _The Emperor`s Regret_ were swiftly eliminated by the insidious forces of the Eldar... Once they were done laughing.

8: The _Power Rangers_ chapter however, still remains at original founding strength of 0001 members.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

7&8. Not even the Imperium was recession proof


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Borrowing ideas from demonictalkin56 and Serp here. 

7 - What the Black Templars had to make do with after they borrowed too much money from the Inquisition.

8 - When the Power Ranger found himself inside the Blood Angels Fortress Monastry, he did his best to try and blend in with its inhabitants.


----------



## Caratacos (Aug 26, 2008)

7: There are imperial records, including photographs, from the time before the Adeptus Mechanicus learned how to create servitors, and the chapter had to dispose misjudged recruits in other ways.

8: Those chapters that distrust techmarines and the Adeptus Mechanicus have to live with the fact that if you don't put effort into learning the ways of technology, you have to live by WYSIWYG.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

7. "don't worry about the dreadnought....he's armless" ARMLESS get it?!........Is this thing on?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

7. Because we're cool yeah!?
8. Because adamantium supplies are getting low on Baal....


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

7&8) Now we know why the two missing legions were expunged.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

7: seriously guys how come I get the twizzler arm and you get bolt weapons and dreadnought armor?

8: MY BALLS HURT LIKE SHIIIIIITTT!!!


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

7. The Emperors Styrofoam Legion was begining to regret leaving the Ultramarines.
8. Brother Cassius was sorry he put salt in the techmarines milk but couldn't work up the courage to apologize in this outfit.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

7. Sadly, 'laffy taffy claws' proved to be by far the most inferior claw variant

8. Sgt Strong Bad reporting!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

7 and 8 40k's the village people


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

#7 Brother Lardius stands to the left of the dreadnaught in a desperate attempt to hide the rapidly spreading mutations of his left hand.

#8 Introducing Mark IX power armor: Now with all the discomfort of previous marks, but with reduced protection!!


----------



## Lord Solar Macharius (Oct 5, 2010)

7)The Black Templars after 99% of their budget was cut.

8)...and with the rising costs of ceramite imminent, the Adeptus Terra finally decreed that all Space Marine Chapters were to replace the ceramite in their Power Armour with cardboard.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

7: The high lords of Terra eventually admitted that recruiting from Comic Con was a massive mistake.

8:After the red thirst and the black rage, the blood angels third gene seed defect, 'mild anorexia', was much less impressive on the battlefield.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*BLACK TEMPLARS - THE MOVIE* 
...not quite the budget GW was hoping for.










There was consternation at GW HQ today as Jes Goodwin revealed his design for the new Red Scorpions HQ models...


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

7. Security for Games Day had taken a hit of late.

8. Kick Ass 40k style


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

7&8

Never getting laid. Ever.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow I didnt expect such a great turn out here. Thanks for keepin this goin its been fun. So here are entries 7 and 8.

7.) Naughty Girls of the Imperium Ohh La La

8.) After the recent sucess of the union with Khorne the nids gave Slaanesh a whirl and weren't very pleased with the outcome.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Canoness de Sade of The Order of the Interminable Psalms wasn't sure she approved of the racy new image some of the younger Sisters had adopted...


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Her sex is on fire! (or just quite spikey)
Now that's rape whether consentual or not...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

8: Well, thank fuck that sword didn`t land a bit to the left...


9: Genestealers like a bit of lovin` now and then too...


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

7) And in this month's edition of _Eye of Terror Times_ Sex slaves and the changing economics of a post-heresy legion.

8) Commissars every where are vigilant for the new strain of Tyranid hypnotizing guardsmen with boobs and I an 'I want to eat-you-up stare', the rightly feared Tramp-a-fex!

edit - @ Thespore - thanks for finding new hilarious images to comment on!


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> 7) And in this month's edition of _Eye of Terror Times_ Sex slaves and the changing economics of a post-heresy legion.
> 
> 8) Commissars every where are vigilant for the new strain of Tyranid hypnotizing guardsmen with boobs and I an 'I want to eat-you-up stare', the rightly feared Tramp-a-fex!
> 
> edit - @ Thespore - thanks for finding new hilarious images to comment on!


hey i try to put two up everyday. I might have slacked last weekend but my son had surgery.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

7. In the future, there are no 'suicide girls'. There are just 'homicide girls'.

8. Who cares what the Nids think? I'M very pleased with the outcome...


----------



## Salahaldin (Aug 15, 2009)

8: I wouldn't come near that thing with a 40 foot pole... or half the length of my junk.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

10. Hive Mind Swimwear collection


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

10) "So this is what GW do in their spare time..."


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

chaos' latest plan to infiltrate the black templars was questionable


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

The new armour design for the adepta sororitas was quickly rejected, despite strong recommendations from their imperial guard allies.










The Ordo Xenos were surprised by the huge interest from it's scientists to examine a new strain of tyranid gland.


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

7- For some, the best armor is no armor

8- Recent mutations have lead to a new tyranid strain: The Pornagaunt


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Madam Whiplash's successor was a little different...


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Entries 9 and 10

9.) I'm here to pick Donna up for the prom!
10.) Look buddy don't talk to me until I've had my coffee


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

9) Give us a kiss!
10) No. I am not a thorny subject.


----------



## Radeb86 (Apr 2, 2011)

7) "private Johnson didnt realise that his date wasn't wearing an amusing costume until he got home, despite plenty of swords, he never made that morning meeting"


----------



## Radeb86 (Apr 2, 2011)

9) you said you loved me on our wedding day, whats changed sweetie?


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

10. Feeling horny?

(i had to)


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

9. + 10. "Still better looking than my first girlfriend."


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

9+10) I want a divorce!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Thankfully, TV bosses decided to ditch the planned fifth Teletubby at the last moment.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

9. come to mummy!
10. Rawr!


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

9-And the winner for miss world is..........................
10-no im not pissed off, i always look this happy


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

entries 11 and 12

11.) Renagade of the Space Sharks Gibby wasn't very happy with his most recent gift from the Chaos Gods!!!

12.) I don't wanna hurt anyone honest.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

11) In the 41st Millenium even Land-Shark is drawn into war

12)Fluufy isn't dangerous...he just doesn't know how to express himself


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

11) Chompy chompy!
12) you could have got me a better pet...


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Dun-dun-dun-dun it's Jaws (40K stylie)!
I'm too sexy for my claws...


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Dun-dun-dun-dun it's Jaws (40K stylie)!
> I'm too sexy for my claws...


Dude these were great


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

because i never did the others...








1. *wheeze* I'm ganna get there... *puff* man, i'm getting...*wheeze* too old for this...*CRACK* AARGH! nurse! nurse! my back broke!









3. Not ANOTHER DAMN HILL!
2. looks that kill









4. um, sir, what the fuck are we looking at?

7&8) man, the space marines have really gone down hill since my day...


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

TheSpore said:


> Dude these were great


yay!:biggrin:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

11) Can you see if I have anything stuck in my teeth?

12) Despite the gestalt consciousness of the swarm, the runt of the latest carnifex litter became known as "cuddly" to his growing dismay.The hive mind meanwhile thinks it may have consumed one too many effervescently cheery large plush purple dinosaurs.


----------



## Lord Solar Macharius (Oct 5, 2010)

11. ...and Fabius Bile was never allowed to visit the Aquarium again.

12. A typical Carnifex of Hive Fleet Barney.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

12. Pokemon just got scary! Behold the Picafex


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

11: Despite how scary he looks, he`s actually gasping for air... 

12: Tyranids have adapted yet again, these days wearing smiley masks to lure small children closer.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

11) "what yo lookin at b*tch?" (best impersonation of a gangster)

12) in order for the nids to lure out the Pedo Bear(s), sacrifices had to made.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

So since the recent hype of all the Necron rumours going around lately I decided its time to do soem Necron Pics this week.

entires 13 and 14

13.) Hey come back I just wanna talk to you about the book of Mormon.

14.) So sweet thing what ya say after we kill everyone here you and go grab drink.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Come to mummy!
So....when do you get off?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

13) This is why you should pay your taxes!
14) have we met?


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

13. Brokeback Damnos

14. Why don't you come back to my place and I'll show you my groinal attachments?!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

13) [The original box art from _When Harry Met Sally_. *Rejected*.]
14) _Batteries Not Included_, Necron love story.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

flayed ones like to check for cancer first


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

13) Turn your head and cough.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

13 - He's behind me, isn't he?


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

13.it looks like the imperial guard is having a poo and the necron has a bit of gum on him


----------

